Ask HN: Can US networks handle the coming increase in remote work and school? - koolba
======
blacksqr
Hm, maybe the government should require internet providers to stop
artificially throttling bandwidth.

~~~
skyde
this is a great idea

------
cjbprime
Sure. All this stuff is background noise compared to the large uses like
Netflix and BitTorrent etc.

~~~
skyde
Right RDP traffic is not using more than 1.5-megabits/second.

------
buboard
can't they just throttle down netflix ?

~~~
Yeet69
net neutrality

~~~
buboard
is not mandatory

------
thechhaya
am gonna go with a big fat NO!

